# wax



## AKF62 (May 2, 2011)

any recommendations on wax

want:
quality of finish

ease of removal

cost upto £50

cheers


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

One of the easiest wax range out there is Swissvax, and for the budget you have stated Swissvax Onyx is about that price. This will still give a fantastic finish and smell amazing.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Swissvax or look at Zymol.

http://www.zymol.co.uk/index.aspx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use swissvax saphire a bit more than you want to spend but dead easy to use and gives great results


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Dodo juice for me, TT wears Supernatural and the Leon has orange crush on it. YOu can buy the panel pots quite cheap and they last long enough.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dodo juice, either purple haze or supernatural, the supernatura is a bit dearer than the purple haze


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Dodo Juice is fantastic i should know (being one of their detailers), but the maint point i picked up on was ease of use. Dodo Juice and Zymol and nearly every other wax out there is very much set to conditions (i.e. time constraints), If you apply Supernatural or a core wax and take it off too late, you WILL find it hard work and probably result in wax holograms also potentially marring from being soo forceful to remove. Swissvax on the otherhand you can leave on of any amount of time and its soo simple to remove, without a doubt the easiest brand i have ever work with. You could look at the likes of Collinite, Megs #16 very cheap and on some finishes work well and durability is very good, but its not the same as a proper wax.

Also if you are interested in either brand (Dodo Juice/Swissvax), give me a shout and ill see about arranging you a discount for you


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got holograms all over my sprayed side! Or so jen told ne yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> I've got holograms all over my sprayed side! Or so jen told ne yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Different kind of holograms mate, thats been inflicted by the body shop as most just dont know how to refine a finish


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Dodo Juice Supernatural gives amazing depth, shine and really makes metallic flake "pop". It's very easy to apply and buff off too.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Kanikuman said:


> Dodo Juice Supernatural gives amazing depth, shine and really makes metallic flake "pop". It's very easy to apply and buff off too.


Unless its a panel pot it will be outwidth his budget as its about £65....but saying that Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, it is 100ml pot and is £40, looking at peoples reviews of it, looks fantastic for the price


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Must it be a wax? Wolf's Body Wrap and Gtechniq C2 get amazing reviews.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Robtur said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've got holograms all over my sprayed side! Or so jen told ne yesterday
> ...


Can I sort that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Robtur said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Unless you know a good detailer or someone who can machine polish properly, then not really on your own, you could try and mask it with the like of filling polish, but it will come back quickly 

I think im up in Aberdeen in the beginning of June to quote an AC Cobra so could see it then, or you could ask Jen as she says she can machine polish now.....


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll ask jen.... Hopefully she will leave some paint on the car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spookone (Oct 24, 2010)

I have just had a full pro clay bar, polish and wax on my silver TT. From now on I want to wax the car myself, also my wife is collecting a brand new car on Thursday which I want to look after. How often should I re wax the cars and do I need to use a different wax on my 2005 TT to a new 2011 car?


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I would say use the same good quality wax on both cars. It's the preparation that usually differs from old to new. 
Please dont use a polish.


----------



## spookone (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Steeve - how often should the car be waxed?

Twice a year or more often?


----------

